# Help Please Regarding Item - Possibly To Do With Mark 1 Bsa Bike



## Dawn (Mar 10, 2016)

I am wondering if the attached could be anything to do with BSA Mark 1 bikes. I have four of these discs and they were described as map weights when I bought them in a mixed military lot at an auction but I'm not convinced. They are just over 1" in diameter and about a quarter of an inch deep. Seem to be copper with lead coating top and bottom. Slightly magnetic. Varying weights between 54 and 74gms. Thank you for allowing me to pick your brains  By the way my grandfather was in the Army Cycling Corps in WW1.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 10, 2016)

The G V with crown are indicative of items made during the reign of King George V (5th), whose reign lasted from 1910 to 1936...

BSA was actually an arms factory ( Birmingham Small Arms ), so these discs could very well be weapon related... British rifles of the period came with a disc in the wooden stock, but I doubt these discs were like these... But then again Brit rifles are not 'my cup of tea'...


----------



## Bozman (Mar 13, 2016)

Most likely from the Mark 1 Lee Enfield Rifle


----------

